# CQHAM.RU

## rv3mi

!

   ,    RA9FOR ( 50).  - .  .
 ,    ,        .....
  (    -    ).
 R6     .

,   !? 

(1  5  50 ,        ..)

----------


## Vic_599

69  . 69       . ,   R5 .   300 .       250 ,    247 . 
        69,   .     1.      69. 
 ,      .   .              R4   270 .      .
   .

----------


## RX3M

,    http://cq-dx.ru/upload/medialibrary/...8045f287df.JPG

----------

ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## Vic_599

69      ,       .       #1.  .

----------


## dim71

,     RV4LK  -50 ( -140) .   ,   ..    +350 .   50       1.   100     20 ,  .   .    +450 .   .       . .     ,  ?

----------

dim71, ROMAS-LY3CU

----------


## ZLK

> 630


     , 1N5386 180V, 1N5383 150V, BCX2C 100V, BZV85C 24V.    ,         .  5   1 .    ,  .

----------


## UN7RX

> -      .


    .   ,        3   .   5   ,  7 - .   ,  6 - .   .  ,              700-850.   -250  .   ,        ,      .     ...




> , 1N5386 180V, 1N5383 150V, BCX2C 100V, BZV85C 24V.


  , ,    .   , .
  5  ,       ,       2   . ...

----------


## RU6DX

> 220 ,  ....


             .   20 .    ,        ( ),    ,  ,       ,   .     .   ...

----------


## km6z

, #105.    .        .        .     IRFBE30  http://www.vishay.com/docs/91118/91118.pdf  Fig.2  Typical Output Characteristics.  Fig.13b  Gate Charge Test Circuit,    .  ,       ,  ,    AAA                .         .          ,   , ,  ,         .
73, !

----------


## RU6DX

> , #105.    .        .       .    IRFBE30 http://www.vishay.com/docs/91118/91118.pdf Fig.2  Typical Output Characteristics. Fig.13b  Gate Charge Test Circuit,   .  ,       ,  ,    AAA             .        .          ,   , ,  ,        .


      ?   ?        ......

----------


## RU6DX

> ?


    .   105       ,   .

----------


## RU6DX

Ugs .           ...

----------


## UN7RX

1N53xx,  61N5380 + 1N5369,  6.    55-65 ,   .         -    780  815-820.   .    ...       ,      .     ,       .   .   .

----------

> 55-65


,  ?

----------


## ZLK

"" 3,1987 "  ".

----------


## ua6ljv

,     ?      (   #28)       ....

----------


## tomcat

> ?      ,   ?!


      , - ......






			UN7RX:
		

			       ?   .

----------

tomcat

----------


## ua6ljv

> #28    - 800 .   ,      ,       ,    . ,      1100-1200).


   ,   ,        ,   .    ,-     .
       ,  ,(    120   4500 ),   ,    .

----------


## UN7RX

> ,   ,        ,   .


   -     .       .      ?      -     ,   ,   ,     - .        500-800  .

----------


## UN7RX

> ,   ,


,  ?    1  2-     ,     , .        ?

----------


## tomcat

-  . , (RA9FOR)







> :    (). ,    .


:

----------


## Serg

> -  . , (RA9FOR)


  FOR          ,   ,   UT5TC   -    5-7 ,       (     )...

----------


## tomcat

-  -74:

http://uploads.ru/I62Tx.jpg

----------


## R9AD

> :


   :  ( ~10,      47),  (   12.)      ,     ?

----------


## R9AD

> ( )   R32...R41,       4...5  ( +2400     2  = 2  -2  1 ), R42 = 10...15 .
> - ...


 2  2400.   2,88.  ,    .  20 ?

----------

tomcat,

----------


## UN7RX

> .  . .    ,       ,        .


.      ,   , ,   .   100-160    . 
      ,    .

----------

tomcat

----------


## piramida79

9 -2  130 

,  .  9  470,0450

----------


## tomcat

> -74.      . .


 #145, 
     ,   ,  R20, R21, R22.... 




> .  UA9LAQ,  ,            http://www.cqham.ru/pa54.htm#1      .


UA9LAQ -  !   G3SEK  -  .      ....

    -    : 
 :
 IRF840

----------


## 240

69,   ,  ,       300.   200   . R3,R4    ,    ,     15-20 .(350  . .   . .,   20   .  . .  ).    R8,  ,      350 ,   R7,    ,  ,     .(  200    360 )    .  ,  -43 - . ,             .

----------

RT3O

----------


## 240

,         ?        ?.

----------


## RT3O

> R8,  ,      350 ,   R7,    ,  ,     .(  200    360 )    .  ,  -43 - . ,             .


   156 ,      R7.   ,  R8 ""   R7.        .
  ,   .     ,   .

   ,       , .. -81   .

----------


## ua6ljv

....

----------

ua6ahf

----------

